#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Digital Trends in Agriculture!

## Bhavya

There is an expectation that the worlds population will reach 10 billion by 2050 which means we need to double the agriculture productions. Thanks to the digital trends in agriculture they are helping to increase food security, food production and the overall sustainability. Here you can check out the latest digital trends in agriculture.

----------

